# NGD: RAN Custom RGA 7string



## Guitarholic (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

My RAN Custom RGA 7string is FINALLY done, only took 18Months ... I know, right?! So even though it took them a long time to finish the guitar the final product is just insane! It looks way better than I expected. So without further ado, here are some pictures and the specs. I will post some clips when I have it.

No. of strings: 
7-string
R or L handed:
right handed
Scale length:
25.5
Construction method:
All access neck joint
Body shape:
IBZ RGA w/sculpted lower horn
Body material:
alder with walnut veneer on the back
Top wood options:
carved - alder
Body binding:
top
Binding material:
white plastic
Body finish:
solid satin - black
Custom finish:
none
Headstock shape:
IBZ pointy
Headstock:
reversed
Headstock finish:
match body finish w/walnut veneer
Headstock binding:
white plastic
Truss rod cover:
no truss rod cover
Logo:
logo on the backside of the headstock + DJEM on the frontside of the headstock
Neck material:
birdseye w/bubinga stripe
Neck shape:
IBZ Ultra HP
Nut width:
1 7/8 (48mm), 7-string
Thickness at 1st/12th:
17-19mm
Neck finish:
oil/wax
Fingerboard material:
plain maple
Fingerboard binding:
none
Number of frets:
24
Fret size:
Dunlop 6000
Fingerboard radius:
20
Fingerboard inlays (MOP):
none
Custom inlay(s):
none
Fingerboard side inlays:
Chinese numerals
Nut:
graphite
Hardware color:
black
Bridge system:
ABM 7-String Fixed bridge 
Tuning machines:
Schaller M6
Straplocks:
Dunlop
Neck Pickup:
BareKnuckle Cold Sweat w/white covers without polepieces
Middle Pickup:
none
Bridge Pickup:
BareKnuckle Painkiller w/white covers without polepieces
Pickup rings:
none
Control knobs:
1 x volume
Pickup selector:
3-way toggle
Other controls:
killswitch


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 23, 2011)

Almost gagged on my Cherry 7UP. That, good sir, is a beauty.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2011)

Good lord that looks classy.


----------



## rlott1 (Sep 23, 2011)

THAT..........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orakle (Sep 23, 2011)

fuckin hell that is so classy and amazing and nice and beatiful and...

so freakin cool


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy fuck, that is hot


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 23, 2011)

dig it - alot

I priced a Suhr 7 string a few months ago, and this aesthetically this is about the same thing. 

congrats, hope it plays and sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW!!! That thing is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats!!! 18 months worth the wait!!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 23, 2011)

Classy is the right word. 
Really dig the mathematic symbols on the side of neck!

Congrats!


----------



## Michael T (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool. Love the neck. Congrats


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 23, 2011)

Bevels were yes!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Sep 23, 2011)

sweet carvings man, badass guitar. congrats


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2011)

very nice, dude.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 23, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Classy is the right word.
> Really dig the mathematic symbols on the side of neck!
> 
> Congrats!



HAHAHAHA, those are not mathematic symbols. Chinese numerals, 3,5,7,9,12,etc. I used to live in Taiwan and have a Masters in Chinese ... wanted to have something Chinese on my guitar.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, Jan!


----------



## Underworld (Sep 23, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


>


 

That neck is just insane. Oh god how I love some bubinga!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 23, 2011)

I WANT TO GO TO THERE!  Okay when you get this we DEFINITELY need to have a good old fashioned BBQ/gearfest/hangout at my place!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting color choice, that's a beauty for sure! Congratz


----------



## elq (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice! 

 why a walnut veneer on the back of the body?


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice! But eh...yea...why the veneers? It also says a poplar stripe on the neck?  I am confuse.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 23, 2011)

elq said:


> Nice!
> 
> why a walnut veneer on the back of the body?



To add some clarity in the tone as walnut tends to be more acoustically transparent than other woods. So while just alder would have been fine on a 6string I wanted some more tonal clarity for the lower tone of the 7string.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 23, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Very nice! But eh...yea...why the veneers? It also says a poplar stripe on the neck?  I am confuse.



Don't know where you saw the poplar on the neck, but the neck is just birdseye maple with a bubinga stripe in the middle.


----------



## Mendez (Sep 23, 2011)

Man that guitar just looks amazing. I really dig that rga shape


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy shit dude. That thing is beautiful and classy!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Sep 23, 2011)

C L A S S...


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was wondering when someone would get a custom from ran. This is amazing looking! gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool, man.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 23, 2011)

that loooks INSANE... my god...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 23, 2011)

White knobs


----------



## iloki (Sep 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous... 

the white pup covers was a fantastic choice.. I am extremely jealous


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I literally have no words lol <3


----------



## AfroSamurai (Sep 23, 2011)

What a stunning instrument, great choice with the maple fretboard 

Also, a quick question, how's that abm bridge? I like the hipshot, but this look like a solid alternative.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy fucking hell that's a fine piece of axe...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy shit! You're in DC??? Can I play it?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks incredibly classy, and the neck just looks amazing. Congrats Jan!


----------



## broj15 (Sep 23, 2011)

the white binding and pickup covers look great together, but what is the reason for the walnut veneer on the back? I'm not dissing, I've just never heard of putting a back veneer on a guitar with a finish that makes it impossible to see the veneer. But the guitar seriously looks amazing.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 23, 2011)

DAT NECK!!!!!!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Sep 23, 2011)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 23, 2011)

Winning!


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like a nice axe, pickups routes could stand to be a touch tighter on the sides though looks like. They aren't huge or anything, but could have been slightly improved.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 23, 2011)

WHAT THE F- AMAZING!!!! Dude you NEED to bring us a demo vid on this thing. If it sounds anything like it looks. This thing will be beast!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow those pictures make the thing look entirely photoshopped thats intense.

Fucking unreal.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 23, 2011)

looks so nice that i thot was a computer mockup for a second congrats!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool guitar, congrats 

I never knew += was a Chinese number though 



stevo1 said:


> I was wondering when someone would get a custom from ran. This is amazing looking! gives me something to look forward to!



Not like this is the first guitar from Ran on here, I remember at least 2 or 3 others...


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL guitar man. One of the best RGA's I've ever seen.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that even real? Those pictures make it look like computer-generated...that is one gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Koop (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't stop staring at the finish....
I just want to touch it!


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a fan of the white covers at all, but the rest looks great man.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 23, 2011)

FML!!!!


----------



## MistaSnowman (Sep 23, 2011)

Very. Nice. Axe!


----------



## theicon2125 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Origin (Sep 23, 2011)

Those colours are perfect. It looks so nice to play. Congratugoddamnlations!


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 23, 2011)

This was the mockup


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 24, 2011)

yi, er, san, su, wu, liu..... haha  very clever

Beautiful guitar mate! Its so visually stunning that it looks fake!
Definietely need to make a video

EDIT: I'm an idiot... i did 1-6.. shoulda been all odds but you get the point


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 24, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG
That guitar is incredible.
Treat it well


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 24, 2011)

wow, love it. gasing like crazy.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 24, 2011)

Worth the wait.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 24, 2011)

Djem.  That's genius!


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that! Congrats.


----------



## Beardyman (Sep 24, 2011)

Soo tight. Happy NGD bro


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 24, 2011)

fuckin WOW.
worth the wait for sure


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 24, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Djem.  That's genius!


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2011)

mother...of...god...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2011)

GREAT SCOTT, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's like a 7-string tuxedo! Nice!


----------



## Sonicboom (Sep 25, 2011)

It is a thing of BEAUTY!


----------



## Born4metal85 (Sep 25, 2011)

Plz make some video!!


----------



## joaocunha (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't dig the white pickup covers, but the result turned out to be really awesome indeed. Great beveling.

Someone said "a guitar on a tuxedo", and I should agree 

Congrats, man.


----------



## larry (Sep 26, 2011)

that is super sexy. so nice. ran makes a better 
ibby headstock than fujigen. congrats!
makes me wish i still lived in crystal city. 

there's a gun range near me that rent's automatic 
and large caliber weapons by the hour. though
the fee pays for the range, not the ammo.
someone should open a similar establishment that rents
custom guitars. twenty an hour get's you a booth and
choice of amp. the owner of such a place would have
to buy a few customs a year. what a sweet job!!


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 26, 2011)

had to come look again. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Dankslanger (Sep 26, 2011)

It'd be nice if ibanez made custom style guitars like this. People would go nuts.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice, I normally don't like maple boards but it looks perfect on this.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 26, 2011)

looks way classy. hope you can get some recording clips up soon


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 27, 2011)

RAN takes the best guitar pictures of all time. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 27, 2011)

That is so nice. The white PUP covers give that some pretty sweet character.


----------



## littledoc (Sep 27, 2011)

How did I miss this thread? This is stunning. The neck is especially fantastic, and I really dig the scalloping. Congrats!


----------



## Maggai (Sep 27, 2011)

That guitar is quite breathtaking!


----------



## Anaerob (Sep 27, 2011)

Those white details and that blank maple board looks so sex. Really makes this black guitar more than all those boring standard black guitars. Congrats man!


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Sep 27, 2011)

Goddamn, talk about a smooth ass finish. Almost makes me regret not taking the plunge and getting a custom guitar from them.. until I saw how expensive it was . Awesome guitar though.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 27, 2011)

Meh, another black Ibanez...


























I KID I KID. Nice one.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sexy fuckin guitar!!


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got the tracking number. Should arrive here in DC next week.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 28, 2011)

cant wait for your review man  congrats on that beauty!!


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 28, 2011)

Gitte said:


> cant wait for your review man  congrats on that beauty!!



Hey, ja ich kann's kaum noch abwarten. Wartezeit bringt mich noch um!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 28, 2011)

littledoc said:


> How did I miss this thread? This is stunning. The neck is especially fantastic, and I really dig the scalloping. Congrats!



Don't think it's scalloped at all, the huge Dunlop 6000s give that impression though. Awesome guitar btw dude! So sweet.


----------



## powergroover (Sep 28, 2011)

beautiful, classy, gorgeous 
IMO the white pickups are kinda off, but that's just me though


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

amazing!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 4, 2011)

Aaaaaaand stuck in customs thanks to the Lacey Act ... argh!


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 4, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO SEXY. TRIPLE TAKE.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 4, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Aaaaaaand stuck in customs thanks to the Lacey Act ... argh!


nooo. over what part of the guitar? or is it the case?


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 4, 2011)

toiletstand said:


> nooo. over what part of the guitar? or is it the case?



I have no idea dude. I thought those were all common woods. I mean there was no ebony or any exotic type of wood used. Annoying!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone just couldn't let it pass without taking it for a test drive and gigging it a few times before sending it to you. 

either that or they think you smuggled giant chunks of macassar ebony under that flat black finish.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know when my Oni got caught up in customs I was able to call them up and get more info. Mine was held due to the inlay material (they needed to apparently quintuple check that it wasn't some rare form of shell that's illegal to both source and export) but once I called I was given a rough date when it should have been let go and they stuck to it even though it was painful to wait.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 4, 2011)

hope it gets sorted soon!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 4, 2011)

Pure Class.

If it were in a glass I'd neck it in one and call it Guinness


----------



## Riggy (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy shit! That's beautiful.


----------



## Ardez (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW

That is literally one of THE NICEST guitars I have ever seen in my life. Congratulations dude! Seriously!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 4, 2011)

Unbelievable! How much did it cost roughly?!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 5, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> WOW
> 
> That is literally one of THE NICEST guitars I have ever seen in my life. Congratulations dude! Seriously!



Thanks dude. Battling with customs to get it xD


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 5, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Thanks dude. Battling with customs to get it xD



Did you get my note man? Call the carrier and speak with them, they should be able to tell you where it is being held and they can let you know why and if you can do anything to get it moving.  They might need to get information from RAN so if that's the case you'll want to get them going sooner than later!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 5, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> If it were in a glass I'd neck it in one and call it Guinness





That is a nice guitar dude!!!!! I'm going to check out the RAN website now.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 5, 2011)

seeing another Ibby style 7 come out of RAN definitely helps to solidify my decision to eventually go with them to build my custom, they do amazing work.

when you do get it, give us an extensive review of the feel, playability and if there are any flaws to be had


----------



## mordor74 (Oct 6, 2011)

Usually i dont like black guitars and white pickup, but you really make a cool match, lovely guitar!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 9, 2011)

Did this ever make its way out of customs, Jan?  If so, stop holding out on us, more pics and a review sir!


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 9, 2011)

Those pickups look DAMN good in that guitar! The bevels are also insane, nice guitar man!


----------



## MaxSwagger (Oct 10, 2011)

holy mother of fuck. that is beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Mukersman (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd really like to know what the deal with customs is too.

And of course, HOT DAMN!


----------



## BabUShka (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always had a thing for RAN guitars, congrats man!


----------



## clark81 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congarts, its a beauty!!!
Jeff started a great GAS...


----------



## Lasik124 (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn! Congrats!


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 10, 2011)

Those fret markers are pure genius! I wonder why I never thought of this before!!!


----------



## Whitestrat (Oct 10, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I never knew += was a Chinese number though


 
That's really cool. Yeah, that number is 12. +- is eleven... + is actually ten.


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 10, 2011)

Insane, congrats!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn theirs a 12-15 months waiting list at the moment When you make guitars that awesome their bond to have loads of people flocking to get them.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Oct 10, 2011)

I'ma need some keyboard wipes...
Seriously dude that thing is classy as fuuu
I need some monies, and technically, only one of my kidneys...


----------



## RuffeDK (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow...



I'm speechless.


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 11, 2011)

YES! 

You have succeeded at specing a guitar  Looks gorgeous


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 11, 2011)

Paperwork is done, shipment has been submitted to customs ... keep your fingers crossed guys!!!

While you wait, check out the video I did with Pete:


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 11, 2011)

Did check it yesterday, mate!


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 11, 2011)

*VIDEO PLEASE.*


----------



## Selkoid (Oct 13, 2011)

What a beauty, RAN really knows how to make a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 14, 2011)

Delivery on Monday! WOOOT!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 14, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Delivery on Monday! WOOOT!



A win most epic!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 14, 2011)

stoked as fuck, something to drool over at work


----------



## alexmccormax (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man. That is one of the most beautiful things i've seen in my life.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 14, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it Monday yet?? 

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2011)

So ... aside from getting these for Jake and Misha today,







I had this package waiting for me when I got home:






RAN really does package well. Jeez, look at how thick the packaging material was around the box:





And underneath the wrapping was this:





And in there, wrapped up again, was this:









And in there, wrapped up again, was this:

















But underneath all that packaging material there was this:






















I apologize for the crappy iPhone pictures, but my brother-in-law has my T3i until the end of the week. As soon as I get it back I will take better pictures and a video. Cheers!


----------



## Beardyman (Oct 17, 2011)

Soo killer. Can't wait for some high-res photos! 
First impressions?


----------



## AfroSamurai (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet!

How does it play?


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 17, 2011)

Most comfortable neck ever! xD Plays like butter, hahahaha. Me so happy


----------



## orakle (Oct 17, 2011)

MOTHER OF GOD !!!!


you owe me a pair of jeans by the way


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 17, 2011)

Ran never packs anything light, they make sure your guitar shows up in one piece and in pristine condition

review once you have put that thing through it's paces


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 17, 2011)

approved! congrats again jan


----------



## wwjfd (Oct 19, 2011)

damn! that guitar is beautiful!


----------



## mickytee (Oct 19, 2011)

dude! REVIEW!
you finally get it and all you give us is a few lines! 
hahaha, review that biatch! how does it sound?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2011)

Bring that whole rack over to my house like NAO!


----------



## KAMI (Oct 19, 2011)

2220 Euro?


----------



## crayzee (Oct 19, 2011)

What a beautiful guitar, reeeeeeally nice!


----------



## MobiusR (Oct 19, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> So ... aside from getting these for Jake and Misha today,



what is that for?


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 19, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> what is that for?



Kicktags for their foot controllers. I'm going to get some for my HD500 soon. Quite a few companies do them, here are some examples

HD500 

Line6 PODHD500 KickTags - pedalboardlabels.com

Ground Control Pro ones are here

Voodoo Lab GCP KickTags - pedalboardlabels.com

MFC-101 ones are here

Fractal MFC KickTags - pedalboardlabels.com


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 19, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> Kicktags for their foot controllers. I'm going to get some for my HD500 soon. Quite a few companies do them, here are some examples
> 
> HD500
> 
> ...



Those are actually the braaaaaand new ULTRA stomplabel labels xD http://stomplabel.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 19, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 19, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Those are actually the braaaaaand new ULTRA stomplabel labels xD http://stomplabel.com/index.php?lang=en



Thanks for the link, will be getting these when I get my AxeFX and controller. So much better than lame-ass white labels.


----------



## avenger (Oct 20, 2011)

Stay classy... wow.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 21, 2011)

This guitar is seriously unreal. I never really liked the RGA's but this one just looks incredible.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 22, 2011)

Jake and Mark (Periphery) played the guitar yesterday. Jake really loved it, haha


----------



## projectjetfire (Oct 22, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> This guitar is seriously unreal. I never really liked the RGA's but this one just looks incredible.




In my opinion, sir, you have very questionable sexuality in that case! 

I love my RGA and this is a beast of an RGA copy  Love it!


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 22, 2011)

More videos coming soon!!!


----------



## nienturi (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## F0rte (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic guitar.
How does this compare so far to other custom guitars you have played? Say Mayones, Decibel, Blackmachine, Vik, some examples.

Pretty curious!

Regardless, the craftsmanship looks fantastic. And the style is great.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 25, 2011)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Fantastic guitar.
> How does this compare so far to other custom guitars you have played? Say Mayones, Decibel, Blackmachine, Vik, some examples.
> 
> Pretty curious!
> ...



I don't want to go nuts about telling you how good this guitar is, but it is one of the best 7s I have ever played on. I haven't tried a Vik or a Daemoness yet but craftsmanship and sound quality are just insanely good. 

And I'm glad I chose the Painkiller and not the Aftermath for this guitar. Makes it a bit more versatile, yet it still is super tight. Very fast attack, lowest action ever and therefore plays like butter. Dariusz really has nailed the neck profile design that I had sent him. 

I've been super busy lately so as soon as I have some downtime I will do a video review of the guitar.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 26, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> video review of the guitar.



oh god yes please!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 26, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> I don't want to go nuts about telling you how good this guitar is, but it is one of the best 7s I have ever played on. I haven't tried a Vik or a Daemoness yet but craftsmanship and sound quality are just insanely good.
> 
> And I'm glad I chose the Painkiller and not the Aftermath for this guitar. Makes it a bit more versatile, yet it still is super tight. Very fast attack, lowest action ever and therefore plays like butter. Dariusz really has nailed the neck profile design that I had sent him.
> 
> I've been super busy lately so as soon as I have some downtime I will do a video review of the guitar.



Tell Nolly to bring his horde out to DC if he's going to be touring with Periphery. 

Pics...lots and lots of pics if it happens.


----------



## endo (Oct 26, 2011)

My jaw dropped when I scrolled down to see the first picture. Great score man. Forget the haters, the black and white is awesome.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 27, 2011)

endo said:


> My jaw dropped when I scrolled down to see the first picture. Great score man. Forget the haters, the black and white is awesome.



Thanks man


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Oct 28, 2011)

Been holding for 6 months now for this from RAN...Everymorning I check my email hoping to get an update....Everytime i hear a big truck coming down my street I run to the window like a dog witha glimmer of hope!!!! one day it will be here....


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 28, 2011)

i'm not a V fan at all, but fuck me that 8 looks tasty, for some reason a V 8 with hipshot looks right \m/


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 28, 2011)

this guitar still looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so close to doing a custom Crusher 8 and by the looks of your love for this guitar im guessing i should do it haha, that thing looks amazing dude!


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 2, 2011)

Going over to Misha's today. Curious to see what he has to say about the RAN.


----------



## orakle (Nov 2, 2011)

yez I wan hear wat misha say bout c00l geetar


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> Going over to Misha's today. Curious to see what he has to say about the RAN.



This sentence SHOULD read "heading over to Matt's this weekend..." instead, sir.   Speaking of which, if you're around and feel like hanging out, you're more than welcome to swing on down to VA for a hang. It's supposed to be sunny and in the 50's on Saturday, would be a prime day for some grilling on the Big Green Egg....


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 2, 2011)

may i ask how much you've payed for that BEAUTIFUL guitar?


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## drmosh (Nov 3, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> may i ask how much you've payed for that BEAUTIFUL guitar?



Never a good idea to ask, since custom quotes are just that.. custom 
However, you can spec it out on RANs website


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 3, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Never a good idea to ask, since custom quotes are just that.. custom
> However, you can spec it out on RANs website



true! I tried it myself with all my wishes. they mailed me it would cost 2450 euros.. freaking lot of money, but if you think of the fact it's custom with high end stuff, its kinda cheap in that way


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 3, 2011)

Mraky riffing away


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds great, nice playing.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 3, 2011)

when i see that thing in action it makes me want a reverse headstock, god damn i want a RAN 7


----------



## Funz (Nov 4, 2011)

wow, amazing guitar.
congrats.


----------



## 808 (Nov 4, 2011)

soooo nice ram is making amazing guitars!!


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Nov 15, 2011)

cool


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 15, 2011)

Chris Migdalski said:


> alrighty finally got a status update from RAN...apparently they've had about a dozen earlier projects going on and will return to my Invader 8 string V about mid Jan and he expects to be painting it by March which is the 11th months mark after I ordered it!!!



dude don't post your custom updates in someone elses NGD thread, not kosher mate


----------



## georg_f (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^exactly
we know that they take a while to finish
it takes at least a year


anyways, HOLY CRAP!! Awesomest guitar


----------



## 808 (Nov 18, 2011)

thoughs white pickup covers look so good!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my dear god that is a beautiful guitar..... RAN just keeps impressing me


----------



## wowspare (Nov 19, 2011)

I love almost everything about that guitar, but is it just me that doesn't like those deep recesses around the knobs and pickup selector?


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 6, 2012)

First official track with the RAN: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ailer-w-kemper-profiling-amp-ran-7string.html

I've used it on a bunch of recordings, did some great session work over the past few months. But I can't announce that stuff just yet


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2012)

Guitarholic said:


> First official track with the RAN: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ailer-w-kemper-profiling-amp-ran-7string.html
> 
> I've used it on a bunch of recordings, did some great session work over the past few months. But I can't announce that stuff just yet



Must listen to after work...


----------



## Tyler777 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet Jesus you have literally crafted my dream guitar. If I were to get a guitar built, it would literally match this exact spec. Aesthetic choices and all.


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 19, 2012)

Tyler777 said:


> Sweet Jesus you have literally crafted my dream guitar. If I were to get a guitar built, it would literally match this exact spec. Aesthetic choices and all.



Aw man, thanks! Yeah, Ibanez had a bunch of guitars that I always really liked but it was never quite ... right. So I just put all the things I liked into one guitar, haha. And it's just the best thing ever. 

Did a solo on a friend's track:
Leitmotiv 5°2 feat. J.M. Hoeglund (work in progress) by dreyklang on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2012)

Guitarholic said:


> Aw man, thanks! Yeah, Ibanez had a bunch of guitars that I always really liked but it was never quite ... right. So I just put all the things I liked into one guitar, haha. And it's just the best thing ever.
> 
> Did a solo on a friend's track:
> Leitmotiv 5°2 feat. J.M. Hoeglund (work in progress) by dreyklang on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



i feel you on that one mate, there's definitely many ibanez gitars and bits of peices of each that i love, but to get what i want would mean custom shop and we all know if we want that shape we need to go to dudes like RAN


----------



## Djentleguy (Mar 19, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 21, 2012)

That matte black finish with white pup's combo is sweet...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 21, 2012)

You posted earlier in the thread that you hadn't gotten to play a Daemoness or Vik. How does this stack up to those and the Strandberg (assuming you've gotten a chance to play those)? I realize those are three different guitars, but it's nice to see how high end guitars stack up against each other.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to bump. Just saw the video on youtube of Jake playing this guitar and saw the thread now.

This guitar is gorgeous, absolutely breath-taking. Good call on all the specs and the overall sleek classy look of the guitar. I wouldn't even want to play it, I would just stare at it all day long.


----------



## 8track (Jul 10, 2012)

it sure is purdy


----------



## The 1 (Jul 27, 2012)

i swear, sso gives me so much gas.  people on here have the coolest gear


----------



## philoking (Jul 27, 2012)

That is one of the sexiest guitars I have ever seen in my life....


----------



## animalwithin (Jul 27, 2012)

How did you get BK to get you pickup covers without the pole pieces?!?!


----------



## Souldread (Jul 29, 2012)

looks sick!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jul 29, 2012)

No words.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Make sure to check out JakeyJake's new LACS: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html


----------



## BTFStan (Sep 5, 2012)

wow, completely obliterates every negative thing I've ever heard about RAN


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 5, 2012)

HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in love


----------



## Cappleton23 (Sep 6, 2012)

sooooo clean


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 6, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 6, 2012)

what did that set you back?


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the kind words guys. I used the guitar on the soundtracks of Transformers Fall of Cybertron and Madden NFL 13. Was so worth waiting almost two years for this thing. It cost about 2300 Euros


----------



## Souldread (Sep 8, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## Majkel (Sep 9, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Almost gagged on my Cherry 7UP. That, good sir, is a beauty.



THERE'S CHERRY 7UP?!?!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 9, 2012)

I fucking love this guitar! well done! Very classy!


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 22, 2013)

insane


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 22, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> insane



Oh god the necrobvmp.


----------



## lobotom (Sep 26, 2013)

It's like classy Tux! NICE! Congratulations.

Alex


----------



## nikolix (Sep 26, 2013)

And i had the feeling in RAN they make only fancy poser guitars. This one totally kicks ass!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 26, 2013)

Guitarholic said:


> I used the guitar on the soundtracks of Transformers Fall of Cybertron and Madden NFL 13.



That's awesome


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 27, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> RAN takes the best guitar pictures of all time. OF ALL TIME!





18 months though. dayum. I know that is par for a lot of customs. Just sayin'

HNGD. Sweet looking and more importantly looks quality all the way. Congrats!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 27, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL. Just beautiful.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 14, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Oh god the necrobvmp.



haha, necrobvmp indeed xD thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks stunning.


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 15, 2013)

nikolix said:


> And i had the feeling in RAN they make only fancy poser guitars. This one totally kicks ass!



What? Who said that? Ran make killer guitars.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 15, 2013)

AWWW YISSS best necrobump ever!

I love those chinese numbers on the neck, they look so cool.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 17, 2013)

Who cares if it's a necrobump... that guitar is fukking stunning. Wow.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

OMG that DOES look insanely classy!!

The white pickups were a nice splash of contrast...holy crap!


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 20, 2013)

Was just reading the specs.

17mm-19mm thickness on a 7-string neck? I didn't know that was physically possible. That's on par with the old Wizard 6-string necks, but I had no idea a neck that thin could support 7-strings, even with very light strings. Possibly some sort of reinforcing rods in there too?


----------



## Degz (Oct 20, 2013)

damn gorgeous!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Casper777 (Oct 21, 2013)

This guitar is a piece of art!! 

absolutely amazing!! I love it!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 22, 2013)

holy crap man! thats stunning


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Oct 25, 2013)

What a gorgeous guitar!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Aderon (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been going through all the NGD's over the last week and this is probably in my top 5. Honestly I'm pretty envious hahah


----------



## kchay (Oct 26, 2013)

DAMN now if only Ibanez specced this way.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------

